
If you’ve lost hope in American democracy, here’s some good news - jedwhite
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2018/09/14/if-youve-lost-hope-in-american-democracy-heres-some-good-news/?noredirect=on&utm_campaign=Weekly%20Digest%20%28Oct%2014%29&utm_content=Why%20companies%20squander%20brilliant%20ideas%20%5BBest%20Reads%5D&utm_medium=email&utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_term=.ae44d8c23254
======
jedwhite
The original title from WP is a little clickbaity, but it's an interesting
article reporting on a series of experiments to support open democracy using
technology, supported by the MacArthur Foundation Research Network on Opening
Governance.

